# Resthaven Wildlife Area



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Was listening to a podcast about this place for panfish through the ice. Anyone been there and can give the skinny on this place? There are 11 ponds I think and some do better than others. Near Castalia I belive. Wondering if its worth the drive from Akron. PM if you like.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I can't believe it would be worth it. I've never had alot of luck. But its been several years. Last time I went the channel cats were on fire, the guys near us had a pile. That was on the main pond, 8 I think. All the gills were pretty small. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I live close to Resthaven, you can catch gills all day long, but they are tiny. Better to hit the marinas in the lake and bay.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Does any one catch cats there?


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Agreed on the tiny gills but just wanted to add pond ten has good crappie. I've personally never got them in numbers but have caught some 15"ers out of there. If you live by Akron I'd try some of the lakes near by seems like a lot of nice fish come from them. I've never fished them but think if was portage lakes just had some nice perch yanked out of it that someone had a pic of not to long ago. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Just looking for something different to try. NEO does have some good fishing. Thanks guys.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Don't blame you I love fishing new places. Most of the ponds are real good for bass too. Good luck!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

